# microfiber pads



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm not sure if this has been ask but which microfiber pads are more durable and don't delaminate and which pads has more cutting ability and not to fussy to use?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

There is a thread a couple below yours about mf pads


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Buff and Shine MF pads are the best on the market by a long shot IMO. 

Chemical Guys relabel these too.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> Buff and Shine MF pads are the best on the market by a long shot IMO.
> 
> Chemical Guys relabel these too.


Buff and shine not usa company?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I quite like the carpro hybrid pads on the DA


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Rascal_69 said:


> Buff and shine not usa company?


Yep USA. :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> I quite like the carpro hybrid pads on the DA


Coolpads? Are Elite coolpads same?


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Rascal_69 said:


> There is a thread a couple below yours about mf pads


 I didn't want to ask my own question in someone else thread, so I started
my own. The other I found was about Meguiars mf pads delaminating, where
mine is about all mf pads.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

-Raven- said:


> Buff and Shine MF pads are the best on the market by a long shot IMO.
> 
> Chemical Guys relabel these too.


 I have a few question about buff and shine pads.

How is the durability on them?

Are they finicky to use?

Do they leave a lot of haze behind?


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

AaronGTi said:


> I quite like the carpro hybrid pads on the DA


 How are the Car Pro hybrid pads durability, haze a lot?


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

I use Flexipads MF pads and I find them quite durable:thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Autojoy sell the flexipad ones cheaply


----------



## turboDean (Feb 16, 2012)

I've been using a 6" Megs Cutting pad and a 3" flexipads Cutting pad over the last few days on my M3, the 6" one has polished a much surface area than the 3" but the 3" has been used in tighter areas of the car where the edge of the pad is more likely to catch on things.

The 6" one still looks fine where as the 3" flexipads one has started to come apart and pretty much looks fit for the bin. I'll buy a 3" Megs one next time and see if that lasts better.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

diesel x said:


> I have a few question about buff and shine pads.
> 
> How is the durability on them?
> 
> ...


The durability is awesome. Certainly the highest quality MF pads I've ever come across. The backing velcro 'loops' seems the same as other pads, just black in colour instead of white. The actual microfiber is much more plush, seems to work a bit better when polishing. the foam is MUCH better for the Buff And Shine pads! Nice and firm!

Using them can be finicky in the way that you got to stand the fibers back up after each polishing set (stiff brush or blown out with an air gun), and you have to prime them with polish properly, but actually using them is really no different to using a foam pad. When using them, I have about 4 that I keep on rotating. I use a pad, do about 3 sets, then wash it, leave it to dry, and change to a fresh pad. They get a bit too gunked up after a few sets to keep on using the same pad.

As for using them, no mate, no haze. That is the awesome thing about them!!! They will cut quite hard, flatten out orange peel a bit, and finish just about LSP ready! Certainly good enough for a 1-step polish! Amazing things these! Rotary correction power for DA users. I use Meguiars SMAT polish with these pads, generally Ultimate Compound or D300 (SMAT polish from any brand is what you should be using with microfiber pads).

Here is an Optimum cutting MF pad. The foam is very spongy and easily depressed. I've found the foam will actually collapse after a while too, and I've had some foam split on my older ones. The quality of the glue and microfiber on these are good. Better than the Meguiars ones, but I think Meguiars pulled their cutting MF pads off the shelves....










This is a Buff And Shine MF pad. Much firmer foam! It supports the pressure and action of the DA so much better. Very happy with these pads.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Who in uk stocks the buff and shine?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Rascal_69 said:


> Who in uk stocks the buff and shine?


I would also like to know!


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I believe the chemical guys ones are buff and shine pads. If so Chemicalguysuk should have them back in stock this week


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep, the Chemical Guys MF pads are rebranded Buff And Shine MF pads.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Do you have to use Buff and Shine backing plate with the microfiber pads anyone
will work? I have a lake country backing plate, not sure if it with Buff and Shine 
microfiber pads. I don't have a compressor, but I have a pad conditioning brush and
I use a soft bristle toothbrush on foam pads not sure if it will work on microfiber pads.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

A standard hard backing plate (like what came with your DA) is what you need, and brand will do. 

I find the soft bristle brushes not good enough for the MF pads, I use a firmer scrubbing brush.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Are Flexipads also made by Buff and Shine?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

there will be some proper microfibre pads out soon and super durable! 

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Miracle Detail said:


> there will be some proper microfibre pads out soon and super durable!
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul Dalton
> Miracle Detail


 You can share some of the detail please.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Miracle Detail said:


> there will be some proper microfibre pads out soon and super durable!
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul Dalton
> Miracle Detail


Maybe Rupes? I hope that they are reasonable priced.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Maybe Rupes? I hope that they are reasonable priced.


if its Rupes, I sincerely hope they will be better than their foam pads...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Miracle Detail said:


> there will be some proper microfibre pads out soon and super durable!
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul Dalton
> Miracle Detail


Interesting! Any more info?

I thought the Lake Country ones would have been better than what they come up with too. They are going to have to be good if they want to be better than the Buff And Shine ones! I look forward to seeing the ones you mention! :thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

How many pads do I need to start with?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

diesel x said:


> How many pads do I need to start with?


2 as a minimum I'd say. :thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Raven, Thanks for all the replies it been really helpful.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the replies.

cheers


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Good info Raven,

I have access to Buff and Shine but wasn't sure if they are durable or not. I will order some tonight to go with a bottle of M105.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Can microfiber pads be clean with microfiber cleaner?


----------

